# Racemasters' "New" Controller vs. Aurora's Old One



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I was about to go on the *Parma Controllers* thread to put in a word for buying the old pre-Tomy Aurora/Russkit adult-sized controllers, 



















when I wondered if Racemasters might be receptive to the suggestion to manufacture them again as a "premium" grade controller, a step up from the kid-sized set versions.

I went to the RM site, and discovered that they are advertising a "completely new" controller that looks for all the world like the same old shoddy downsized glued-together Tomy set controllers that tend to vaporize their innards soon after purchase (so I'm told - I don't use them).

Racemasters claim the new controller is an improvement on the "old" controller, but I can't figure out  if they mean the "old" big Aurora Russkits from the '70s, or the later yellow, small-sized thin-trigger Auroras, or the grey Tomy thin-trigger guns of the last decades. Does anyone know if the Racemasters grey controller is actually different from the Tomy grey - which is generally conceded to be a much worse product than the old full-sized Aurora/Russkit? Or is the Tomy better than I've heard?

Anyone wanting info on the Aurora's old big guns can go *here* starting with post #26, and *here* starting with Post #32.

-- D


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Technically, the "new" controller is an improved version of the "old" set controller that gave so much trouble. The trigger shape is improved, the innerds were improved to cut down on the smoke problem. It feels better and seems to work better, but keep in mind it is still an inexpensive controller designed to be sold with the sets. It is hard to tell them apart unless you compare the trigger angles.

Like everything else, it is a cost issue. 

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have never had a TOMY control stop working, and some of them really got a workout when I had a 32ft long table setup. That said......I rather use the Parma if for nothing other than size. I hope they get the econo line up soon.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I use thos old afx russkit controller on my tracks , i take them a part and rewire them with heavier longer wires and they work great and are cheap.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Nothing for the price equals the original yellow AFX Russkit controllers. I have some that are going on 45 years old!

When the grey TOMY controllers fail, cut the wire and plug off and splice it onto one of these old Russkit controllers. This makes for a great controller for today's AFX sets. They are plentiful and cheap and you can take them apart with screws should the need arise!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

